# Thy art is murder - Live video



## amarshism (Apr 23, 2011)

From our sold out show in Melbourne the other night. 



First show in months so excuse the rustiness on our part.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 23, 2011)

Menacing to say the least. Ultra-mean with good musicianship. You guys are also fortunate to not suffer the agony of "hardcore dancing" in the audience. If your not familiar with the term, all I can say is "you don't even wanna know". Great show and good audience mate.


----------



## amarshism (Apr 23, 2011)

There was/is always hc dancing at our shows lol.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad the camera man avoided it. Those guys like to stay away from the pit usually. Your bands riffs/songs are far to serious sounding for the dancers.


----------



## amarshism (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome show
didnt know you guys moved up to 8 strings


----------



## musikizlife (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome. Sounds heavy as shit!!
That snare fucking resonates like crazy lol


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 23, 2011)

SO MUCH SNARE

What tuning you guys in now?


----------



## amarshism (Apr 24, 2011)

This is just incorporating the older songs onto the 8s we just got from ibanez. All the stuff from the previous two records was on a 7 in A so the high seven strings are tuned Aeadgbe with a low E on the 8 just playing a low octave of whatevers on the 5th string. The set might as well be played on a seven. I'm not too sure how the camera guy captured audio but we were having issues at the desk with compression and gating on the snare.


----------



## theo (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so disappointed I missed that show! Had to go to Canberra. Come back to gig Melbourne soon!


----------



## TMM (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome performance, and I already loved you guys anyway. The Adversary is in regular rotation on my iPod currently.


----------

